# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  اللي يبي توقيع يقول

## ملكة النجوم

اللي يبي توقيع يقول و أنا حاضرة 

لاكن يحدد إذا يبي من ذوقي يقول 

أويبي كلام معين صورة معينة يقول 

إذاما قال يعني أنا أخاف أسويه وما يطلع حلو

فاللي يبي توقيع يحدد

واللي يبي توقيع ويقول وصفه يقول في الردود


وتوقيعي واحد من تصاميمي



تحياتي

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

يسلمووو خيتووو على الجهد

وانه ابي توقيع رومانسي على ذوقج

وعساااج ع القوة

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*والله اني ابي توقيع من ذوقج*
*تحياتي... ريم الفلاااا...*

----------


## ملكة النجوم

غالي و الطلب رخيص 

إنشاء الله بسويهم

----------


## ملكة النجوم

اوكي ألحين تواقيعكم عندي 

برسلهم لكم رسالة شخصية

----------


## ملكة النجوم

حاولت أرسلهم بالراسيل لكن ما رضي فأنا الحين بعطيكم إياهم على طول
 و أنتو أختاروا واحدمنهم

__________________________________________________-
توتة بحرانية
_________



_________



__________________

ريم الفلاااا

________________________-



_____________________---



_____________________________--



______________________________________-

هذول تواقيعكم و إنشاء الله يعجبوكم

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

مشكوورة خيتوو على التوقييع الحو
وسوري تعبتج وياااي

----------


## ملكة النجوم

لا لا تعبتيني ولا شي  بالعكس 

أحب أشتغل ع الفوتو شوب 

أقضي نص وقت فراغي فيه

ع العموم إذا بغيتي أي شي ثاني أنا حاضره 

و إذا ما عجبك في التوقيع شي أشيله و أغيره

--------------------------------------------------------------
تحياتي :
                          مـــلـــــــ النجوم ـــــكــــــة

----------


## روح البراءة

مرحبا خيتوا ملكة النجوم

أنا بعد بطلب منكي تسوين لي توقيع وابيه مرررررررررررررررررة حلو رومنسيء وبريء

وأبغيه يجنن

أذا ماثقلت عليكي

وأبي صورة رمزيه عند أسمي تطلع بعد

عارفة كأني صرت ثقيله عليش

بس أحنا خوات ومن بلد واحد

----------


## ملكة النجوم

غالية و الطلب رخيص 

إنشاء الله بيوصل لك التوقيع بعد ايام 

وصدقتي حنى خوات من بلد واحد

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

اختي (ملكة النجوم) والله ان صار لي فترة مادخل المنتدى

واليوم دخلت صور مايطلعوا ممكن توضعينهما مرة ثانية

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ملكة النجوم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورة

----------


## ملكة النجوم

أوكي ما في مشكلة

لكن أنا الحين مشغوله و ماأقدرأحطه الحين

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

اوكي

----------


## ملكة النجوم

مرحبا أختي أنا الحين سويت لك توقيع غيره لأن ما حسيت ذاك حيعجبك

وهذا هوا

{

أتمنى انه اعجبك

----------


## ملكة النجوم

و أختي روح البراءة أنا ما سويت لك توقيع لأن شفتك حطيتي لك توقيع

----------


## نوري

هااااااااااااااااي ممكن تعملين توقيع نعوم وهادي 
واذا ممكن تعملية بصورة رقص بالية 
واذا كان الطلب صعب اعملي لي توقيع بهذي الصورة[IMG]http://www.************/get-6-2007-6qxwiuls.jpg[/IMG]

وبليز يكون حجمة صغير  :embarrest:

----------


## shireen41068

حبيبتي (ملكة النجوم) عنجد أنا حابه يكون اللي توقيع بس ما بعرف شو أعمل

----------


## shireen41068

حبيبتي (ملكة النجوم)بتمنى منك تعمليلي توقيع على زوقك بس يكون مكتوب فية (عاشقة خالد) بكون عنجد شاكرة الك

----------


## shireen41068

أختي ملكة النجوم بتمنى منك تعمليلي توقيع جديد خصوصا اني عضو جديد وعجبتني ابداعاتك بس حابة اضيفيلي على التوقيع (عاشقة خالد )

----------


## ملكة النجوم

أنا أقدر نوري و الصورة  مالت أشلي عندي في الجهاز لكن صورة راقصة باليه ماعندي

و أختي  <<<ما تعرف اسمها صعب

أقدرأسوي لك لكن أسمك صعب و قولي لي أكتب فيه أسمك اللي مسجلة به المنتدى و الله عاشقة خالد؟؟

و أرجوا أنك تردي

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

مشكوووووووووووووورة

----------


## shireen41068

بس أنا بدي منك تضيفي عاشقة خالد وبكون ممنون بدون اسمي المسجل بالمنتدى وعلى فكرة أنا اسمي شيرين

----------


## ملكة النجوم

أوكي حبيبتي

----------


## دموع طفلة

اناا ابي توقييييع فيييه صورة طفله

----------


## القلب الوفيـ ــ

مشكورة أختي عالجهد
.
..
..
أنا أبي توقيع على ذوقك 
..
.
بس أفضل ترسليه عالرسائل الخاصة

----------


## ملكة النجوم

أنين القلب: أوكي حبوبتي أنا اسوي لك 

القلب الوفيـ ـ : أنا أقدر أسويه لكنحاولت مره أرسله لكن ما أنرسل أوكي

----------


## ملكة النجوم

القلب الوفي برسل التوقيع في موضوعك

----------


## القلب الوفيـ ــ

أوكي
.
.
...

----------


## سرمد الليل

مر حبا اختي ملكة النجوم ابغى اطلب منك توقيع بس اهم شي ما اتعبك ويا ي 
ابغى يكون نا عم  ومكتوب فيه سرمد الليل ويكون فيه 0000 او اقول لك سويه على ذوقك 
بس بغيت اقول لك يكون فيه شعر لا اني احب الشعر * اوكيه اتفقنا اذا ما في كلا فه 
اختك سرمد الليل

----------


## ملكة النجوم

ميبي أتاأخر لأن الفوتوشوب عندي ما يشغل

سوري لا تزعلون أوكي:)

----------


## الكرزه

اريد توقيع يكون صورة كرزه كبيرة بدون ايطار وتكون متحركه اذا ممكن 
مشكورة مقدما اختي
"    ملكة النجوم   "

اختك


***الكرزه***

----------


## غصن الوفا

مساء الخير 
مساء الليك الهادي
مساءكل نسمه شوق تذكرني بأحباب 





ابي منك توقيع حلو فيه

عيوني ماتبي تلمح غبار الماضي اللي راح
ابي افتح مع نفسي بدايه مالها ماضي
تعب مني التعب نفسه ولابه للتعب راضي
هقيت إني مثل طفل تفيد صرخته لاصاح 
اثاري صرختي خرسا تسافر في فضا فاضي 


مع صوره حلوووووه 




 :signthankspin: مقدما"

----------


## غصن الوفا

اتمنى ما اكلف عليش وابي اسمي كمان في التوقيع 




شاكره لك

----------


## ملكة النجوم

أوكي 

التواقيع بيكونو جاهزين

قريب

لأن أنا أسويهم في جهاز أختي

و باقي أنقلهم بس

وهم الحين جاهزين

----------


## ملكة النجوم

هااااااي التواقيع صاروا جاهزين

نوري



عاشقة خالد


دموع طفلة

سرمد الليل

الكرزة

طبعا أسفة يا الكرزة ما عندي صورة كرزة

غصن الوفا



---------------------------------

طبعا اللي قالو يبون ما سويت لهم لان بعضهم أخذ توقيع من  أحد ثاني
يلا سيوو

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم اختي الغاليه اريد توقيع تكتبيلي فيه 

*الناس صنفان اما اخٌ لك فالدين اوشبيها لك في الخلقة*
*والديكور عليك انتي رتبي من يمكي وشكرا*

----------


## زهرة الكرار

صــراحه غرت حتى أنا أبغــــــــــى توقيع بليييييييييييز 

و مشكووووووووووورة على المســاعده ...

تحياتي
زهرة الكرار

----------


## MOONY

ويش هالحركات الحلوه بجد روعه
يعطيش ربي ألف عافيه إذا مافي كلافه أبي توقيع رومانسي
وكون شاكره الش
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## روحk.s.a.

وانا بعد اختي اذا ماعليك امر ابغى توقيع بس ماتكتبي فيه اسم المنتدى


ثنكس

----------


## دموع طفلة

يسلموو خيتووو ملكة النجووم ع التوقيييع الاكثر من روعة
والله يعطيكِ العافية 
تقبلي مروريييي
دموووع طفلة

----------


## روحk.s.a.

اختي ماخلصتي التواقيع ولا عندك زحمه

----------


## ملكة النجوم

لالا

لأن انا ما أدخل على المنتدى كثير

إنشاء الله بيوصلوا قريب

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

لوسمحتي حبيبتي تسوين لي توقيع اذا ماعليك ويكون رومنسي وتكتبي عليه نجمةالاحساء

----------

